# eric | amanda // PHOTOGRAPHY



## ericANDamanda (Sep 7, 2011)

We built our own website and build all our brides their own wedding website.  Check it out, let us know what you think.  It's always a work in progress. Thanks!

Click our sig.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Sep 7, 2011)

Some of it is fun stuff. Good Luck with your business!:thumbup:


----------

